
AI in the Time of Coronavirus - TakakiTohno
https://towardsdatascience.com/ai-in-the-time-of-coronavirus-diagnosis-analytics-and-prediction-ad8b91a2f191
======
shanede45
AI is quite useful in Coronavirus times, for instance, writers can use online
AI tools to get most out of them during the time of pandemic such as:
[https://paraphrasetoolonline.com/paraphrasing-
tool/](https://paraphrasetoolonline.com/paraphrasing-tool/) and similarly
admin people can create free online invoices using the tool
[http://invoicegenerator-template.com/](http://invoicegenerator-template.com/)

